# בא לי לראות



## Isidore Demsky

What does לי לראות mean (and how would it be pronounced)?


----------



## Intercalaris

It doesn't really make sense
Literally, I guess it would mean "to me to see" but it really looks like gibberish.
It would be pronounced "li lir'ot"


----------



## anipo

Maybe the complete sentence is something like:   תן לי לראות ? 
Then it would make sense and mean "let me see"


----------



## origumi

Or Lee (pants) to the lungs?

Seriously, context is required for such short phrases.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Does בא לי לראות סרט make sense?

Does it mean something like "I want to go see a movie"?


----------



## anipo

Yes, it does in daily spoken Hebrew: I want to see a movie, or I fancy seeing a movie.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

anipo said:


> Yes, it does in daily spoken Hebrew: I want to see a movie, or I fancy seeing a movie.


Thank you.

So Lir (לר) would mean "see"?


----------



## anipo

To see is לראות -lir'ot. Lir does not mean anything.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

anipo said:


> To see is לראות -lir'ot. Lir does not mean anything.


Thank you.


----------



## zmblnc

בא לי literally means 'it comes to me' but figuratively means 'I wanna' or 'I feel like'. ll you need to do is stick the infinitive form of a verb on the end. בא לי לשתות 'I feel like drinking', בא לה לרקוד 'she wants to dance', ?בא לך לרקוד 'do you wanna dance?'


----------

